
Redux Guards for TypeScript - quicksnap
https://medium.com/@danschuman/redux-guards-for-typescript-1b2dc2ed4790
======
quicksnap
Author here.. happy to discuss anything! It's been a really great pattern to
use so far. Hope someone else can benefit from this!

